# Vapecon 2016 - Juice tasting?



## Kaizer (16/8/16)

Would it please be possible to get an indication from our exhibiting vendors on whether equipment will be made available for juice tasting purposes (i.e. drippers, disposable driptips covers etc). I personally feel our local juices have reached the level of quality where sampling juices on a mPT3 is more of a disservice imho.

If vendors don't intend on having tasting equipment available, please let us know so as to avoid some disappointments on the day.

Also, would it also be possible to please get an indication if the vendor will allow juice tasting of international liquids. I know some vendors dont allow this due to costs. It would however be nice to taste some juices, specifically those that are sold in those big 100ml and 240ml bottles before purchasing a bottle.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/16)

We wont have juice tasting at our stand, however, many of the local brands which we stock will have tastings at their stands and as for the international liquids there will be promo girls from Wicked Vapes for some of them and we will be handing out random sample packs for the others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Great thread @Kaizer and thanks for starting it

Looking forward to hear about this
I too am interested in tasting as many new juices as I can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (16/8/16)

NCV will have Picos/Melo 3 setups with 0mg and 3mg of each of our flavours available to taste. Please bring own drip tips as we will not be providing these. We will also have juice available to drip for those drippers out there

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Mari (16/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> Would it please be possible to get an indication from our exhibiting vendors on whether equipment will be made available for juice tasting purposes (i.e. drippers, disposable driptips covers etc). I personally feel our local juices have reached the level of quality where sampling juices on a mPT3 is more of a disservice imho.
> 
> If vendors don't intend on having tasting equipment available, please let us know so as to avoid some disappointments on the day.
> 
> ...


 
Good day @Kaizer - E-Cig Inn & Vape Decadence will have drippers and disposable drip tips covers to test the new range we will launch at VapeCon. As well please note that not all the juices are 0mg nicotine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Kaizer (16/8/16)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Kaizer and thanks for starting it
> 
> Looking forward to hear about this
> I too am interested in tasting as many new juices as I can



I think a warning before hand would avoid alot of frustration. I had the misfortune of going on holiday to another province and looking forward to visiting my favorite vendor only to be told that I can only sample their juices on my own dripper. If I had known before hand I would have packed a dripper. 

I just hope this thread will assist in making sure other enthusiastic customers don't have the same experience, especially those those traveling from far off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (16/8/16)

Paulies and Orion will be offering 5 (2 new flavours each and 3 of our most popular = 10 total) flavours each for tasting and a dripper on hand for some older flavours if required. Also please bring your own drip tips thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (16/8/16)

We will have juice tasting at our stand but will not have units available due to the variety we will be bringing through. Suggestion is to bring a dripper if you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rhapsody (16/8/16)

Opus will have subvods setup for both classic and vintage ranges. Just bring your drip tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (16/8/16)

Thanks. I will pack tips and a dripper or 2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/16)

Bring own Drip Tips to taste juice! Roger that! On my way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DougP (17/8/16)

Blends will have a evic with crius tank running dual coils for each one of our flavors. 
We will also have juice available on the day for those that want to sample it in their own devices.
Please bring your own drip tip with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (17/8/16)

Mr. Hardwick's will have samples for dripping, so bring a dripper

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bring own Drip Tips to taste juice! Roger that! On my way!
> View attachment 63933


SHIT! Where do I get an extra drip tip ASAP lol... surely I would be able to get one there?


----------



## Kaizer (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> SHIT! Where do I get an extra drip tip ASAP lol... surely I would be able to get one there?



If you lucky, maybe there will be some @hands driptips available. @Sir Vape can maybe confirm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/8/16)

Kaizer said:


> If you lucky, maybe there will be some @hands driptips available. @Sir Vape can maybe confirm?


 
Mmmmmmmmm..... Apparently he shipped us a 100 or so on Friday

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/16)

Proton said:


> SHIT! Where do I get an extra drip tip ASAP lol... surely I would be able to get one there?



Am pretty sure there will be a drip tip for you at VapeCon @Proton 
But you can also use the one on your existing vape device!


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Mmmmmmmmm..... Apparently he shipped us a 100 or so on Friday


How much is a drip tip about? Sure you can tell im new to this... 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Mmmmmmmmm..... Apparently he shipped us a 100 or so on Friday



Excellent! Bring them all


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/8/16)

oh m


Sir Vape said:


> Mmmmmmmmm..... Apparently he shipped us a 100 or so on Friday



oh my gosh...now this messes with the damn floor layout attack plan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (22/8/16)

Vapour Mountain will have 6 of our existing Premium flavours setup for tasting in iJust2 setups. We are also launching 2 brand new juice lines (first flavour of each) and will have them setup in drippers or Melo 3 minis... still deciding... or maybe setup in both

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Proton (22/8/16)

Oupa said:


> Vapour Mountain will have 6 of our existing Premium flavours setup for tasting in iJust2 setups. We are also launching 2 brand new juice lines (first flavour of each) and will have them setup in drippers or Melo 3 minis... still deciding... or maybe setup in both


Wana taste them all! 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Goose (23/8/16)

Golden Goose will have all our flavours available for testing. We will have our 8 flavours from our premium and special range available on ijust 2 tanks and will have two RDA's set up for all of our standard range flavours. You are also welcome to bring your own RDA and drip from our testers onto your own tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Proton (23/8/16)

Cool

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Retro Vape Co (24/8/16)

Retro Vape Co. will have sample testing on the day! 

Our NEW Flavor will be available for tasting as well!

***Please bring own drip tips*** 

@ShuRVC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (24/8/16)

Oupa said:


> Vapour Mountain will have 6 of our existing Premium flavours setup for tasting in iJust2 setups. We are also launching 2 brand new juice lines (first flavour of each) and will have them setup in drippers or Melo 3 minis... still deciding... or maybe setup in both



Forgot to mention that apart from the tasting setups we are providing on the day, customers are welcome to drip our sample juices on their own drippers for tasting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/16)

OK I am packed for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kaizer (24/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I am packed for VapeCon!
> View attachment 64736



Dont forget your Petri for dripping as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (24/8/16)

I think this is the most important thread for Vapecon lol. as a Flava Chaser testers are highly required. DOnt want to be splashing cash again on juices and when u try it out its actually not as good as it smells in the bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Proton (24/8/16)

MrDeedz said:


> I think this is the most important thread for Vapecon lol. as a Flava Chaser testers are highly required. DOnt want to be splashing cash again on juices and when u try it out its actually not as good as it smells in the bottle


Agree! I still need a tip though. Hope there will be available at the very first stand

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDeedz (24/8/16)

Proton said:


> Agree! I still need a tip though. Hope there will be available at the very first stand
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



Im a noob to all this, a drip tip ???  I have a e-leaf iStick Pico with a MELO III Tank and the tip does come off. is this tip universal and can be used at Vapecon on other devices where juice will be sampled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/16)

MrDeedz said:


> Im a noob to all this, a drip tip ???  I have a e-leaf iStick Pico with a MELO III Tank and the tip does come off. is this tip universal and can be used at Vapecon on other devices where juice will be sampled



Correct.
It is a 510 drip tip. You would use your own tip to connect to other 510 tanks / drippers to test.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

